# Grandfathers watch



## singo24 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi everyone, first post on here. I have here my Grandfathers watch which belonged to his Mother and Uncle prior to him. I was just looking really to see if anyone had any information about it at all. I know its not worth anything in the old pounds and pence, but sentimentally it's something i will be keeping for good. My grandfather left it in a drawer for the last few years of his life and i have received it now he has sadly passed away. I have cleaned it up a little but would like to look into perhaps restoring it a little myself as something to add my own part to its story.

My great granmother damaged the front and clockface when she fell over whilst working as a nurse in hospital, therefore i was considering keeping the damaged face but generally clean it up and replace the glass possibly.

It's still working, however doesn't always work when im on the move and tends to stop and start occasionally. So a few questions for you guys.

The watch is says W.E Watts - Nottingham -The Greenwich Lever

1 - where do i start with a clean up and refurb?

2 - Any ideas why it tends to stop when in my pocket etc?

3- lastly there is a small inscription on the inside which says HM/46/03 (any ideas what this could mean?)


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Welcome to this forum. sounds like a good adventure in "watch repair". # 3 - is the inscription scrached in the case back (as most jewelers would do)? probably his name and date. # 1 - get a book or video on "pocket watch repair". lastly, wait for opinions from the learned watch mechanics on this forum. vin


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi and welcome.

2. Usually an issue with the balance staff pivots which may be bent or broken or the hairspring may be touching somewhere it shouldn't. This happens a lot on older watches when owners bounce them on the floor.

1. If 2 is the problem then 1 is going to need a highly skilled hand to get the watch in fine fettle again.

3. See ^^ - this sort of inscription usually done to record when work such as a service done on the watch.

William Edward Watts, Nottingham, founded in 1858. They are still in business trading as Watts and have a shop in Derby. https://watts1858.co.uk/


----------



## singo24 (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank you for the information guys, i have opened the watch up this morning (just the two outer cases) and the minute hand has fallen off, is this easy to re-sit onto the pin in the middle?


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

singo24 said:


> Thank you for the information guys, i have opened the watch up this morning (just the two outer cases) and the minute hand has fallen off, is this easy to re-sit onto the pin in the middle?


 Hands are just a push fit. Line the hands up so they show the hour (I usually opt for 12 as easier to see they are aligned) and then gently push them down onto the centre post. There are special tools for this but you can improvise with a little thought - a pair of tweezers for instance.

This chap (Bunnspecial) has a series of vids that are well worth watching. This one shows removing and replacing hands.


----------

